# Need start up advice.



## TeamFam (Jul 13, 2008)

Im new to the industry and had several questions that hopefully someone can help me with.

Im going to be starting a new T-Shirt website and selling product but my concerns are that I will have issues with licenses and also I.R.S. etc..

Do I need a license to produce t-shirts and sell them online via a website?

I wasn't sure if you could just create your own designs, have them produced and just start selling or if there was certain licenses I needed. I plan on selling not just to my state of Oklahoma but with some luck hopefully to everyone in the U.S. and maybe one day international.

And this question may be a dumb one, but do I need to file taxes for my new T-Shirt Line?

Last thing I want is a letter from the I.R.S.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Where do you live & operate? You will definitely need a business license, but you're only required to get an EIN number from the IRS if you have employees. Still, it's not bad to get one anyway.

If you're in the US the best thing you could do is get ahold of the SBA (Small Business Admin.) in your area. They have tons of resources to help you do everything right. Also, your state probably has classes available for startups to teach you about all the required paperwork, how sales tax works, etc.

Oh, and check out SCORE - they're online - it's a society of retired entrepreneurs who offer their time to help people just getting started. Lots more resources!


----------



## TeamFam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I will definately be looking into that. Im currently looking into different business classes I can get into and just trying to get everything pulled together, thanks again.


----------



## TeamFam (Jul 13, 2008)

Almost forgot, im out of Oklahoma, and im currently trying to look into the licenses and everything.

Now I have a partner that will be working with me on this, do I still need the EIN #?


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

TeamFam said:


> Now I have a partner that will be working with me on this, do I still need the EIN #?


In that case, you need to very carefully draw up a partnership contract and get in enacted by signing it in front of a notary or, preferably, your attorney. The partnership will have joint ownership of the company according to the terms you set forth.

Definitely form an LLC, and the LLC will file for the EIN number, business licenses, etc... everything will be in the name of the LLC instead of your personal name, and you will have part ownership of the LLC.


----------



## freshteeboutique (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure you get incorated


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

What's the best corp for this? S corp.? Or C corp.?


----------



## macparks (May 25, 2011)

TeamFam said:


> Im new to the industry and had several questions that hopefully someone can help me with.
> 
> Im going to be starting a new T-Shirt website and selling product but my concerns are that I will have issues with licenses and also I.R.S. etc..
> 
> ...


Just a word of advice, test everything before you jump in spending all sorts of money with filing IRS and business name stuff.

Get everything going, and if you make more than $600 then start the company. Keep all your receipts and claim those on your taxes. And you don't want an S Corp, or C corp... If its just you start an LLC. It keeps your personal assets separate from the business. But you file them as one in the end. If you are going to be huge and sell stock in your company and have investors, then consider S or C...

Good Luck.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, I will look into this thoroughly but one last question. Can you start and LLC with two people? Neither is an employee, both owners.


----------



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes you can form an LLC with just you. When I started my company (No One's Safe) I filed for an LLC and was able to get one.


----------

